# Stories



## Zigger the Wolf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey wazzup everybody.

If anyones interested in being in a story respond on here and Pm me what you want the story to be about.


----------



## foozzzball (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello.

I would prefer not to be in a story, but I do have a story I would like you to write.

I want the story to be about the gradual decline of social mores as traditional social structures, such as families, social clubs, groups of friends, are eroded in the context of growing alternative technologies - such as the internet - and urbanized culture. Ideally the story should have an uplifting message about the nature of mankind in it towards the end, perhaps playing on the fact that even though traditional structures are gone, new non-traditional structures will inevitably take their place.


----------



## Shouden (Mar 21, 2009)

I think that would be called "Ghost in the Shell" and it's already been done.


----------



## ScottyDM (Mar 21, 2009)

But everything has already been done.

I thought it sounded boring, so the challenge would be to create that story so that it's unboring.

And they should all die at the end.

S-


----------



## Zigger the Wolf (Mar 21, 2009)

That sounds boring dude seriously


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 21, 2009)

What kind of stories do you write?


----------



## Zigger the Wolf (Mar 24, 2009)

All kinds it doesn't matter. If you want a story tell me what you want it to be about I'll write and post the beginning and if you like I'll continue writing off the first post if not I'll keep trying till I get it right.


----------

